# Canon 70D or Refurb MK II?



## StickToYourGuns (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello everyone! Next week i'll finally be purchasing my first DSLR!

I understand there are other cameras out there, but it's gonna be between these two cameras, the Canon 70D or Canon 5D Mark II.

I shoot Portraits and Concerts mostly, but also do a lot of just general walk-around photography around town etc. 

I've wrapped my head around the details, and I don't really care about the Wifi/Tilt Screen/Touch screen features that are always talked about on the 70D. The Dual Pixel AF is nice, but video mode on my camera is going to be used less than 30% of the time when the camera is in my hands. At the end of the day what I truly want is great image quality, and low light performance.

This is what lead me looking at Full Frame cameras. Obviously a Mk III would be awesome, but as my first DSLR? I don't think that would be the way to go, as I want to invest in some awesome glass and not blow the entire wallet on a body. I've seen refurb/used MK II's going for around the same amount as a new 70D, so that really put the conflict in my brain.

Maybe you wonderful folks could provide some input, and make this decision a little more clear cut! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## candc (Dec 17, 2013)

If you are going to use video at all then the 70d is hands down the best, it also has a better AF system for stills. if you are on a budget you have to figure in your lenses. Get a sigma 18-35 f/1.8 and a sigma 50-150 f/2.8 those are best in class aps-c lenses and are a lot cheaper than the ff counterparts.

If low light/high iso performance is what matters the most then get a 6d.


----------



## StickToYourGuns (Dec 17, 2013)

I could get a refurbished 6D for $1500, which is a bit out of my budget range or go with a USED copy for around $1300. Is this the better idea than both of the previously mentioned? 

The only worry I have with the 6D is the 11 point AF system with 1 Crosstype, as I will be doing concert photography.


----------



## candc (Dec 17, 2013)

I just bought a new 6d from bvi for $1400, bhphoto is selling it for $1499 and that comes with a 16gb memory card, a camera bag, a monopod, and something else.

There is a lot of discussion about the technical aspects of the 6d's AF points, what I can say is that it works really well in practice. Especially using the center point in low light like a concert setting

Its just not the best for birds in flight and that sort of thing where you need a dense AF point pattern.

I have a 70d also and I think the 6d AF is more accurate and reliable, but not as versatile, the 70d does not focus very well at all in low light.


----------



## StickToYourGuns (Dec 17, 2013)

Now that you bring up that point, and seeing how the 6D is $1500 on B&H, I'm very tempted. Even though I do Concerts, I feel as though there isn't AS MUCH movement as something like wildlife/sports which I will never be shooting. So as long as the 6D can be a competitor for Concerts, I think it might be the way to go.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 17, 2013)

StickToYourGuns said:


> Now that you bring up that point, and seeing how the 6D is $1500 on B&H, I'm very tempted. Even though I do Concerts, I feel as though there isn't AS MUCH movement as something like wildlife/sports which I will never be shooting. So as long as the 6D can be a competitor for Concerts, I think it might be the way to go.



It should be fine. Lateral movement at a far distance is not challenging AF-wise. What is hard is when the target is moving erratically and is closer. I used the 5D II for kids soccer and the AF worked OK. Is the 5D III better? Yes, but I got plenty of good images with the 5D II, and the 6D is more accurate than the 5D II. Using the 5D II with fast primes with the outer parts when the subject was close (thin DOF) was asking for trouble. The outer focus points on the 5D III are much better. The 6D's aren't as good, but they're better than the 5D II. Part of the photographer's task is knowing the limit of his equipment.


----------



## StickToYourGuns (Dec 17, 2013)

With that, my final end all question has to be,

Is it better to go with the 70D ($949 at BH) with a couple of quality lenses, or do I jump straight into Full Frame with the 6D ($1500 at BH) with maybe the ability to buy a fast prime like the 50mm 1.4?


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 17, 2013)

StickToYourGuns said:


> With that, my final end all question has to be,
> 
> Is it better to go with the 70D ($949 at BH) with a couple of quality lenses, or do I jump straight into Full Frame with the 6D ($1500 at BH) with maybe the ability to buy a fast prime like the 50mm 1.4?



Unless you plan on shooting at or above ISO 3200 regularly, I would go with the 70D + lenses, unless you already have a bunch of compatible lenses with FF. You had stated that this will be your first dSLR but are you coming from a P&S and don't have any lenses or are you coming from a film SLR with a bag full of lenses? 30% video usage is a lot and the 70D wins there.

If you don't have any lenses right now, I would suggest the 70D + lenses. That will allow you to get some lenses to cover all your shooting interests. And if you intend on having money to upgrade the setup in the future, then it might make sense to get lenses that will work on both FF and APS-C.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd say go with the 6D if you plan in shooting mostly indoors and not shooting BIF or sports. 
The difference in IQ is huge between APS-C and FF, and upgrading later is much harder than you can imagine.
The 6D has particularly good AF in low light (ok, this is hearsay, I've never used the 6D). And unless you have a big problem with focus and recompose, one cross type AF point should suffice.
I just moved to FF and I've been kicking myself that I didn't do it sooner.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 17, 2013)

What you should do is go to a camera shop and hold both in your hands with your lenses. Once you see the massive viewfinder on FF, it might sway you.


----------



## chas1113 (Dec 17, 2013)

I worked my way up from a 10D, and a 40D before getting a full frame. If I knew what I know now, I would have started out full frame. If you can manage it ($$$), I'd go for the 6D refurb/used or wait until after the holidays for a good deal. I have been tempted to get a 70D myself (it looks like it's a really good camera), because I miss crop, but opted to upgrade to a 5DIII after getting a gig that was more action-oriented.

I loved my 40D, but hated the 7D I had for one day (shipped it back). Keep in mind that with high density APS-C cameras, keeping things sharp requires higher shutter speeds and steady hands. It seems I was always fighting camera shake with my crop cameras. The cleaner, low light capabilities of my 5D works better for me. YMMV.


----------



## sb in ak (Dec 17, 2013)

6D. Awesome camera. AF is a little weak but the centerpoint rocks and it'd be fine for what you're doing. I recommend buying refurbished. Canon's been having refurb sales too pretty often lately, so you might get a deal there.


----------



## Skirball (Dec 17, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> What you should do is go to a camera shop and hold both in your hands with your lenses. Once you see the massive viewfinder on FF, it might sway you.



I was amazed at how much of an impact this had when I went to FF from a Rebel. 

I know what my Rebel can and can't do, but there are times when I want the crop and am willing to sacrifice a bit of IQ. The images are fine, I manage with the small plastic body and missing buttons, but using the viewfinder drives me crazy.


----------

